# I'm screwed - turned into my first sale!



## KSL (May 8, 2009)

Not only am I waiting for business cards, packaging, ingredients and labels...... my dear hubby has gone and gotten me two orders.  FOR MOTHER'S DAY!!!!!!

*sigh*
Its going to be the ugliest basket ever.


----------



## donniej (May 8, 2009)

It sounds like a trip to AC Moore is in order


----------



## KSL (May 8, 2009)

We dont' have one of those - I'm in Canada.
We do have a Michael's though - so maybe I'll have to take a trip out there.  I'll try and get out of the office early today so I can pick up my order for supplies, but I'm royally screwed with the labels.  I'll have to get them printed at Staples and tie them on with wraffia.

There's just no other way!!


----------



## donniej (May 8, 2009)

Why not use computer mailing labels?  If you had labels on plain paper, you could also cut them to fit and attach them with spray adhesive.  

If you were *really* desparate, you could even carve out an ink stamp out of a piece of wood, plastic cutting board or even a potato


----------



## KSL (May 8, 2009)

I lack a printer at the moment... *sigh*  I'm waiting for that too!
I can make it work, I think..........

just hve to put everything together, attach an ingredient tag with wraffia, then maybe I'll put it all in a basket, wrap it in tulle and tie my logo to it.  I've got some natural fill, that might work!

okay.. brainstorming!!!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Waiting for stuff ,grrrr.

Let us know how it turns out , I bet it will be great.

Kitn


----------



## KSL (May 11, 2009)

*tHE bASKET*

Okay, so it was about 7pm when I was just heating up a bowl of soup on Friday that my dear sweet enthusiastic bf gota hold of his friend-in-need-of-basket and asked him what it was that he wanted in it.

So he gets off the phone as I'm spooning this rather salty liquid into my mouth and says "he said whatever, I told him $20 so just put something together for $20".

So I say okay I can do that.

Then he says "do you have a basket?"

and I say "no, I have one but its too big - would work in a pinch.  I'll make strawberry scent, everyone loves strawberry"

And he says, well, I'll run to the Dollar Store and pick up a basket.

I say, well, I have to go out tomorrow and pick up an order anyway, so I can just get one tomorrow.  No biggie.

Then he says... "OH.. well, he's coming tonight to pick it up"

*shock*  *eyes buldge*  WHEN?

"um.. I dunno.. 830?"

GRRR!!!

I have, no labels, no basket, no strawberry scented things (I was going to make everything that night - fresh).  

So, I whipped up some M&P "stars", bath salts (low heat in oven to dry them out", gathered up some different scents of bath fizzies, threw in two lip balms, a jar of dead sea mud.  Bf went to the dollar store and picked up some different colors of baskets and I threw it all in with kraft crinkle and wrapped in in bright green Tulle.  

For something put together in literally under two hours, I think it turned out fantastic!!  The friend was really impressed and said "wow, for $20 that's alot of stuff".

So I told bf to say, really that I didn't have my labelling etc. so we gave him a deal.  Yeesh.


----------



## dagmar88 (May 11, 2009)

Sounds like you pulled it off. Stress can be good   being able to makes the best out of situations like that shows you're totally able of having your own business  :wink:


----------



## KSL (May 11, 2009)

Aw! Thank you!

Yes, I do my best work under stress .... sometimes! LOL

I did come up with tonnes of ideas during this process though! LOL


----------



## Tabitha (May 11, 2009)

No pictures  ...


----------



## KSL (May 11, 2009)

I KNOW!!!!

2 minutes after bf walked out the door with my basket I went *SHHHHooT*  (well, I had another choicer word but I can't type that here.. lol).

I do have the money stuck to my fridge though =)
Did you want a pic of that? LOL j/k.

It looks so funny without labelling, but ah well.  Well, not NO labelling, its got make-shift label-maker labelling.  Pretty ugs... but I turned in all around so you can't see the labels until you unwrap the package.

I JUST ordered a box of gloss white label stock so when that gets here and my printer arrives, I can start making labels.  I bought full sheets and to get the pricing I bought a box of 500.  It was CHEAP.... hand on...

Including everything it was about .18 per sheet!!!!!
I didn't really want WHITE, but if I get a color printer I can fancy up the labels my own way.  I bought full sheets so I can just cut to the shape/size I want for now.


----------



## Tabitha (May 11, 2009)

Are you gunna frame your 1st dollar?

Since you officaly got paid, you are now a professional soapmaker Ta-Da!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

That is a great story . lol

Kitn


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 12, 2009)

What a great ending to such a hetic story!!   i'm so glad things turned out well for you because with that kind of time frame.. pulling it off is definetly a great customer service thumbs up for you!


----------



## rszuba (May 12, 2009)

too bad for the time crunch,cuz it sounds like we missed out on a really great product--- meaning you didn't have time to take a pic and share with us.

congrats! way to go, true business sense at work.

renee


----------



## ChrissyB (May 12, 2009)

That's great, glad you got it all together.
Sounds like your customer was very impressed also, and worth of mouth is priceless.
Get ready, cos he's gonna talk to his friends, then they're gonna be ringing you....get those gift baskets ready!!


----------



## KSL (May 12, 2009)

Thank you Thank you everyone for your kind words!

That's what I'm hoping, that he's going to spread the word.
ESPECIALLY since he's a sponsored member of a very elite golf club - you know all those men need gifts for thier wives!!!!!!!!  

*sigh* I can dream, I can dream! LOL


----------

